# Just got done with the Skip Barber course



## Wayne's World (Dec 6, 2010)

...and I'm hooked. It was my first time on a track of any sort and thoroughly enjoyed the adrenaline pumping through my veins. I managed to turn in the fastest lap of the day in auto X and Limerock with the Lotus Evora sans driver aids. 

I really want to do this more often.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

All you have to do is get out your wallet!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Wayne's World said:


> ...and I'm hooked. It was my first time on a track of any sort and thoroughly enjoyed the adrenaline pumping through my veins. I managed to turn in the fastest lap of the day in auto X and Limerock with the Lotus Evora sans driver aids.
> 
> I really want to do this more often.


That can become addictive.

I took the 2 day driving course a number of years ago and was hooked. I went back the next year and took it again, Then I took the 3 day racing school (3 times) the 2 day advanced racing school (2 times) the Car Control Clinic (16 times) and started doing laping days in the formula cars. Eventually I joined the Drivers Club at Lime Rock when it was formed in 2008.

CA


----------

